# so i added few rocks



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

hey guys just want to share.. hope you guys like my masterpiece.. 

Before:










Then:










Now:










thanks for looking


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

looks good! much better than the original!


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Looks great, the first one seemed really like an isolated ecosystem now it seems like a camera's view on a reef


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

where did the ornaments go?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*reef*

Wow - looks great. though i do miss the leprechaun!


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

thats a very very good question hehehe i get so much S*** from my daughter when i took it out, i just told her that she is hiding at the back and she will come out is swiper is gone... now you mention it i feel bad cuz when i bought the tank she is with me and when she saw that ornament she grab it and never let it go till i pay for it.. i guess i have to use my points from BA to get a new now then.. he he


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

teemee said:


> Wow - looks great. though i do miss the leprechaun!


??? huh?? its dora not leprechaun lol


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Put GSP on Dora's head. Hilarity ensues.

Try not to have rock against the side glass too - it gets really annoying fast when you have to clean those panes and you can't clean 60% of it and coralline blocks your view. My rock is against the side, and never again will I set up a tank with rock touching viewing panes of the tank.


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Put GSP on Dora's head. Hilarity ensues.
> 
> Try not to have rock against the side glass too - it gets really annoying fast when you have to clean those panes and you can't clean 60% of it and coralline blocks your view. My rock is against the side, and never again will I set up a tank with rock touching viewing panes of the tank.


yah you're right.. i'll do a little make over


----------



## tsam (Feb 13, 2009)

i vote to bring dora back


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

you guys are killing me and she just saw the picture and asking me where is dora.. but its ok cuz i have a reason to go to BA hehehhehe


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I must tell you, I like the first one out of all 3, although the last one will let you add more corals. Nice tank regardless!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Put GSP on Dora's head. Hilarity ensues.


ROFLCOPTER~!


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

conix67 said:


> I must tell you, I like the first one out of all 3, although the last one will let you add more corals. Nice tank regardless!


I agree with you on that one. The first set up was nice.


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks again everyone


----------

